# Changer de moteur de recherche dans safari



## REVAUX REGIX (29 Février 2008)

Salut
J'ai un petit problème avec safari sur leopard.
Avant sous Tiger j'arrivai à changer de moteur de recherche à ma convenance mais maintenant ce menu déroulant semble avoir disparu dans la nouvelle version de safari sous leopard.
Si quelqu'un connaît l'astuce merci d'avance.


----------



## schwebb (5 Mars 2008)

REVAUX REGIX a dit:


> Salut
> J'ai un petit problème avec safari sur leopard.
> Avant sous Tiger j'arrivai à changer de moteur de recherche à ma convenance mais maintenant ce menu déroulant semble avoir disparu dans la nouvelle version de safari sous leopard.
> Si quelqu'un connaît l'astuce merci d'avance.



Salut,

Dans les préférences de Safari, tu peux mettre l'adresse que tu veux dans ta page d'accueil, donc pourquoi ne pas mettre là celle  de ton moteur de recherche préféré?


----------



## buzibuzi (9 Mars 2008)

ici tu trouvera un programme qui fais comme le "spotlight" mais où tu peux changer le moteur de recherche de safari

Je viens de te le télécharger, il m'a l'air super ^^


----------



## REVAUX REGIX (9 Mars 2008)

buzibuzi a dit:


> ici tu trouvera un programme qui fais comme le "spotlight" mais où tu peux changer le moteur de recherche de safari
> 
> Je viens de te le télécharger, il m'a l'air super ^^



Merci pour le lien, je viens de l'installer mais pour le moment je vois rien de différent avec avant donc si tu as quelques  infos merci d'avance.


----------

